# Looking for a penpal?



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've been here for a few months but I still feel very isolated by my IBS. I'd really like someone to be penpals with, because it's nice to know I'm not alone in this.

Short intro: I'm a 23 year old female suffering from IBS, predominantly IBS-C. It's been going on for about 2 years now. I have a history of depression/body image issues. I believe in holistic/natural medicine and have mainly used herbs and acupuncture in attempt to heal. I've also seen a naturopath. None of these things have cured me, however, and I feel quite frustrated and alone.

Would anyone be interested in exchanging letters?

Thanks for considering


----------

